# Furnace Problems



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

We had problems last weekend, I thought we had them solved. So out we go this weekend. Furnace will not work at all. The fan comes on but no heat, shuts down after about 5 minutes, I even tried emergency mode and resetting the remote. I searched high and low, there is no place to check anything? It is under warranty but I was hoping not to make the round trips back and forth to the dealer as it is not a short drive. I called the dealer but it was late on the long weekend. Any ideas on what I can try before I make the trip and lose the trailer for a couple of weekends? Thanks for the help, oddly enough I think I am mostly venting (no pun intended) just for my sanity. JR


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I dont mean to sound silly, but did you check the propane? Are the tanks turned on, and the selector set to the full one? I ask because it sounds like it is not getting gas.

Good luck!
Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ditto what Bill says. If one tank is near empty it might not be purging the lines. It took me a while to get mine running the first time this season.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, all suggestion accepted. I tried switching tanks, shutting off/on. The hot water heater worked fine and so did the fridge, so there is lots of gas. It may not be getting to the furnace, but I could not find a way to even check for a pilot light or anything. Jr


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

If you got air in you line, it could take a while to get out. If this is the case, light your stove, and let it run a little bit. It should burn out all the air. Then try the furnace again. It may take a couple of times, but it should come on.

Good luck
Bill


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Reggie44 said:


> Thanks guys, all suggestion accepted. I tried switching tanks, shutting off/on. The hot water heater worked fine and so did the fridge, so there is lots of gas. It may not be getting to the furnace, but I could not find a way to even check for a pilot light or anything. Jr
> [snapback]113072[/snapback]​


Try lighting your stove - this is a quick way to make sure you are getting propane.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If you have the caarier system with the remote make sure you are directly under it. The remote shows the tempuature goiung up but id the unit doesn't beep to acknowledge it really doesn't chage the setting. the fan will go on, realize no heat needed and shut down.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is no pilot light. It is DSI (Direct Spark Ignition).

Does the furnace fan cycle 5 minutes on then off for a period of time then back on again?

Are there any obstructions to the furnace air inlet or the outlets?

Have the DW turn on the furnace while you are outside near the furnace inlet and exhaust. Do you hear the spark? Does it light but then go out in just a few seconds?

Use a flash light to look into the exhaust and inlet pipes are there any obstructions like wasp nests?


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome thanks for the help!
Grunt/mjtalley: we did the stove thing it did not help.
Nynethead: the remote did beep as we changed temps, I had it as high as 83F
Camperandy: I do not know if it cycles on off. At night the first night I was asleep. In the day trying to figure things out, I shut it off each time after it did not work, I did not want to damage anything by leaving it on if it didn't work. I will try that tonight.
*Are there any obstructions to the furnace air inlet or the outlets*? Never checked but I will tonight thanks.

*Have the DW turn on the furnace while you are outside near the furnace inlet and exhaust. Do you hear the spark? Does it light but then go out in just a few seconds?* Did not try but will tonight. Is there a time delay from the time the fan comes on to the time the furnace comes on?. Which port do I look in for the ignition, inlet or exhaust?

Thanks EVERYONE I hope I find something. JR


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reggie,

You do not need to look in either port, it is a sound thing. As the igniter is trying to light things up, you will hear a steady clicking sound. It is faint, but you can hear it if you listen closely. Then, when (if) it lights, you will hear the roar of the burner.

As Andy noted, this problem is often caused by a wasp or spider nest in the unit.

As far as leaving the unit with your dealer for a couple of weeks, I would not do that this time of year. Get it in for diagnosis, and then - if they need to order something - take it back until the part comes in. The actual swap of the furnace should not take any time at all.

Good luck!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is a time delay of maybe 15 to 20 seconds from when the fan comes on to when the spark should start. A couple of seconds later the gas valve will open and you should hear it roar to life.

If it cycles off a couple of seconds later then the fault will be with the flame sensor or control board. If it stays lit for 15 to 30 seconds it could be an over temp relay fault.

The control board is voltage sensitive. If you are on batteries only you may have a low voltage condition.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Reggie44 said:


> Thanks guys, all suggestion accepted. I tried switching tanks, shutting off/on. The hot water heater worked fine and so did the fridge, so there is lots of gas. It may not be getting to the furnace, but I could not find a way to even check for a pilot light or anything. Jr
> [snapback]113072[/snapback]​


Whats a furnace ???

Just kidding ...

actually The furnace takes 20X the amount of pressure and propane as the stove, water heater or fridge... all three of them will work on low propane and the heater will not -- I learned this lesson the hard and embarrassing way --

so before you rule something out -- switch to a full tank -- and then try it ...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ghosty brings up a point about the gas consumption of the furnace. If the regulator is dieing then to test the regulator function.

Turn on the stove, full flame on 1 burner. Then start the furnace. If there is a noticeable change to the flame on the stove then you have a gas supply issue that need to be resolved.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well I finally got out to the trailer tonight and went about trying all the great suggestions, however none of them worked. Here is the run down.
-Fan cycled on after 15 secs I heard a faint click another 15 secs another faint click and a final faint click at about 50 secs (outside it clicked rapidly for about 5 secs all 3 times). I thought I smelled gas coming out of the exhaust port. Furnace ran for 4 minutes shut off. It did not cycle back on after 45 minutes.
-There were no obstructions to either furnace inlet or exhaust.
-The stove did not seem to react to the fan turning on.
-Tried it with both tanks, one of them was full and had not been used this season. Gas was flowing as I confirmed with the stove.

Thanks for all the help looks like I am going to have to head to the dealer. 
Ghosty I did not know there was a lawyer species with a sense of humour







. Hopefully your wife is a lawyer so we can put more on the planet







. It is always good to have humour when dealing with stressful situations, IMHO. Thanks again everyone for the help JR


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very interested in finding out the problem...any updates?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Very interested in finding out the problem...any updates?
> [snapback]113904[/snapback]​


Agreed....was it cold enough and what was the temp setting on the remote.

Please let us know what the dealer finds.

John


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

The temp was about 70F had remote set at 84F. I have not arranged to get to the dealer yet this morning. I will post after repair. JR


----------

